# Gluten Free



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any coeliac sufferers out there and if so what Gluten Free tips are there when travelling in Europe .


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I belong a craft group in my village out of 10, 4 of them are sufferers so I am constantly looking for things when we are away. 

Things are usually clearly marked as they are here in the UK, finding the right section in the supermarkets isn't always easy as my French is not great so you may want to check out before you go what the section would be called. 

This may sound strange but have you ever checked out the food section in Ikea, use to be just after you have checked out, last time we visited they have loads of things gluten free!! and at a reasonable price. No clue why , maybe they have alot of sufferers in Sweden  

If I think of any things in particular I have found I will get back to you.

Good luck
Mandy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Four of my grandchildren are coeliac sufferers and, as a family, they regularly go to France in their MH. What my daughter (their mum) has found is that labelling in French supermarkets is excellent on coeliac, as Mandy says. Her tip is to swat up on all the possible words used in French and carry a little notebook with you as you find various types/brands or new words/phrases. Then you have a building knowledge on the subject.

They regularly visit Lake Annecy with the kids and most of the supermarkets have assistants who are happy to speak English when told that you are looking for coeliac-tolerant foods. I think soem form of sympathy kicks in and they forget that no Frenchman (or woman) should speak anything other than French! :evil: 

Have a good holiday and don't let the coeliac question get you down - the foods are out there and everyone is helpful.

Colin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Spain is very good, we use the Mercadona supermarket as they have lots of products that are gluten free. They even do bread and bread flour mix and have spaghetti as well.
They also have rice pasta and noodles.

Andy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The big supermarkets here have bread and pasta on the shelves and several other things as well (biscuits I think). My daughter is on an exclusion diet as she is breast-feeding a very allergic baby and she is on a diet free of all milk and soya products, no eggs, nuts, and wheat products. She is coming to stay in 10 days time with the baby so I shall soon have a trolley full of the stuff. There is so little of the alternative stuff that she likes that she has lost all her baby weight and is fading away fast. I just hope I can find nice stuff for her here, better than she can get in Exeter!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Mrs W

I saw an ad today for some new gluten free products, eg sausage rolls: http://www.dietaryspecials.co.uk/

Not sure if they are selling in France yet, but hopefully your daughter will find them in England.

Best Wishes
Simone


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a Coeliac, and when I am abroad I take a lot of my food with me, I have found that some of the supermarkets are providing gluten free products, however you need to do some work to find these.

Traveling is not impossible with this intolerance.


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

We went to France for a month last Sept. I didn't find it particularly easy to find gluten-free bread but there are some lovely biscuits available (at a price - one packet of shortbread type biscuits were £4.50). I took a lot of the bread I prefer with me, ready sliced, in the freezer so that I only had to take out as many slices as I actually needed. I also took g-f flour so that I could make cakes and scones as required.
We didn't attempt to eat out, so I can't say how easy or not that might be. I'm vegetarian too so it's never THAT easy for me to find stuff to eat out, even over here (luckily I'm a big fan of baked potatoes ;-) ). 
Good luck and have a great time!


----------

